# Ramzi Theory



## AlyssaANDjosh

Hi Ladies!
I just read about the Ramzi theory today! I was wondering if anyone has ever tried this theory in past pregnancies and how accurate it was. I read that it was accurate 97% of the time or something like that. I think all of the old wives tales and gender prediction theories are fun to try, even though there really isn't a lot of fact behind them. 

My ultrasound tech said that the baby implanted from the right side, which according to the Ramzi theory means a boy. I hope it's right! We have two little girls and are hoping for a boy, but we are really just hoping for a healthy happy baby. 

What do you think about the Ramzi theory?


----------



## NHKate

I had an ultrasound at 7 weeks 1 day and I asked the tech. She said the baby was pretty much smack in the middle of my uterus, but it looked like I had probably ovulated from the right ovary. The Ramzi method doesn't seem to account for babies that implant in the middle. :shrug:


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

NHKate said:


> I had an ultrasound at 7 weeks 1 day and I asked the tech. She said the baby was pretty much smack in the middle of my uterus, but it looked like I had probably ovulated from the right ovary. The Ramzi method doesn't seem to account for babies that implant in the middle. :shrug:

Oh darn! Do you have a gender preference?


----------



## NHKate

I don't really have a preference. I have one girl already, and I'd be happy with either a boy or a girl. While it would be nice to have one of each, it would also be nice to have another girl too. I'm used to a girl. I don't know how much stuff we would pass on from my 1st, since she's going to be 5 years older. My daughter has a strong preference for a baby sister though!


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

NHKate said:


> I don't really have a preference. I have one girl already, and I'd be happy with either a boy or a girl. While it would be nice to have one of each, it would also be nice to have another girl too. I'm used to a girl. I don't know how much stuff we would pass on from my 1st, since she's going to be 5 years older. My daughter has a strong preference for a baby sister though!

My girls just turned 5, and they also want a baby sister! Although, they said they wouldn't be mad if it was a baby brother. We also just want a healthy baby, but I did not really want more than 3 kids, and since I got two in the first shot, I'm hoping for a boy to satisfy my husband. It would be awesome for your little one to have a baby sister though, sisterly bonds are amazing :winkwink:


----------



## slg76

I haven't used this myself but I have read the original research articles and I think it's a valid method. The trick is that the tech has to have some experience with it to be accurate. I remember reading about babies in the middle but can't recall how they were treated in the study. You can google and find the research article, it is easy enough to understand that you don't have to be a scientist to get it.


----------



## AlyssaANDjosh

slg76 said:


> I haven't used this myself but I have read the original research articles and I think it's a valid method. The trick is that the tech has to have some experience with it to be accurate. I remember reading about babies in the middle but can't recall how they were treated in the study. You can google and find the research article, it is easy enough to understand that you don't have to be a scientist to get it.

I also thought the research sounded pretty solid, and it had such a high accuracy rate compared to the 50/50 methods. I'm definitely not going to start buying baby clothes or anything, but it is a cool method to try!

The Chinese gender predictor predicts a girl for me, but the Ramzi theory suggests a boy. I have also done the baking soda test, which showed boy... We will see! I am just excited to be having another little bundle of joy!


----------

